# Last minute Mini Shack herf



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Janes going out of town this weekend.

Saturday afternoon till Sunday evening... whoever wants to come up. Beds for 16.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool! See you there Saturday and Sunday. :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I am in!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

If I could, I would


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh yeah and :chk


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Ill be there!:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Ill be there!:tu


In a tent..... NO!!!!!!!

lol...couldn't help it buddy it will be nice to see you.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

JPH said:


> In a tent..... NO!!!!!!!
> 
> lol...couldn't help it buddy it will be nice to see you.


The tent is still balled up in the closet I stuffed it in last year. Pretty sure I'm never using that thing again!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gotta text from Todd..If I didnt have gigs this weekend i would be there..One of my favorite places on earth..Have fun guys.:tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Have fun, guys! :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I am in plus two:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

very tempting


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

hmmmm, 7.5 hrs isnt really that long of a drive.........


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> hmmmm, 7.5 hrs isnt really that long of a drive.........


Not if you are wearing a chicken suit ...


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Not if you are wearing a chicken suit ...


i was just looking at that!:chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> If I could, I would


You and me both.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wish I could make it. got work and football game this weekend though. Have fun guys!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

hmmmm, I'll have to see what else is going on this weekend. May be a good chance to do some driving :ss


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Since you have the weekend free you could always take the short trip to Lake Greenwood for the PSHC herf


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

DavenportESQ said:


> Since you have the weekend free you could always take the short trip to Lake Greenwood for the PSHC herf


:tpd: Sounds like a plan! Plus, we have cornhole, too!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> hmmmm, I'll have to see what else is going on this weekend. May be a good chance to do some driving :ss


:ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Just calculated it out from the campground I'll be at this weekend...a whopping 5.4 miles away......probably come over Sat night for a smoke (or two, or three) and be back over on Sunday. Don't need a bed though.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I will roast coffee for Sunday morning....I'll probably pre-grind it to save valuable time.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Just calculated it out from the campground I'll be at this weekend...a whopping 5.4 miles away......probably come over Sat night for a smoke (or two, or three) and be back over on Sunday. Don't need a bed though.


Sorry Jack you need over 700rg to attend.....maybe next year?

:chk

:r


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> Sorry Jack you need over 700rg to attend.....maybe next year?
> 
> :chk
> 
> :r


Damn, sorry I'm not on the same level with you bro :r


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn, just noticed some more RG....I'll have 700 before this Saturday :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Damn, just noticed some more RG....I'll have 700 before this Saturday :ss


Ding

haha... j/k I put you over the flase limit I set for you...

The only other requirement is to bring me that Davi 5000 you have....

I will settle for a Dunhill atado I suppose...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

y'all have a great time herfin. I will be trying to get to CK depending on Fathers day planning


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho and I will bring down a woman for Jeremy and a selection of beer for everyone else.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Sancho and I will bring down a woman for Jeremy and a selection of beer for everyone else.


How about a selection of women for me and a beer for everyone else...

lol

I'm glad your coming buddy!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Damn, just noticed some more RG....I'll have 700 before this Saturday :ss


Should have said in 5 minutes :r

Thanks guys for bumping me over Jeremy's so meager threshold of RG :ss

See you guys Saturday in the evening.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Should have said in 5 minutes :r
> 
> Thanks guys for bumping me over Jeremy's so meager threshold of RG :ss
> 
> See you guys Saturday in the evening.


:r glad I could help


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

WHO WANTS TO GOLF THE LITTLE PAR 3 WITH ME SUNDAY MORN.

It's close...short...quick...fun.... only need a few clubs in hand and a couple balls in your pocket. (sounds weird)

Anyhow, lets do it early b4 it gets hot as F.

p.s. I suck at golf... it's just a fun little course.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> WHO WANTS TO GOLF THE LITTLE PAR 3 WITH ME SUNDAY MORN.
> 
> It's close...short...quick...fun.... only need a few clubs in hand and a couple balls in your pocket. (sounds weird)
> 
> ...


We'll see how late we stay up Saturday. I'll bring my clubs but the odds go down quickly each minute after 1 am.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> We'll see how late we stay up Saturday. I'll bring my clubs but the odds go down quickly each minute after 1 am.


Very True...but hell, I'll sweat it out in 80+ temps after lunch...


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

JPH said:


> WHO WANTS TO GOLF THE LITTLE PAR 3 WITH ME SUNDAY MORN.
> 
> It's close...short...quick...fun.... only need a few clubs in hand and a couple balls in your pocket. (sounds weird)
> 
> ...


You could take my son he could help you with the golf and you can teach him your Man Whore skills...


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Simplified said:


> You could take my son he could help you with the golf and you can teach him your Man Whore skills...


Come on, its "Man Whore Extravigant" :tu

All kidding aside, I'll be there if JPH is gonna be brewing some coffee up!


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> We'll see how late we stay up Saturday. I'll bring my clubs but the odds go down quickly each minute after 1 am.


:tpd: I will leave my clubs in the trunk on the chance that it might happen.

What time Saturday afternoon are people showing up?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

shaerza said:


> :tpd: I will leave my clubs in the trunk on the chance that it might happen.
> 
> What time Saturday afternoon are people showing up?


I'll be there around noon.

I'll bring my clubs too. :chk


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Head count for Flank Steak on Saturday night:

JPH 
Da Klugs +2
Simplified+2
shaerza
Buckeye Jack
Sancho
Mark THS

Missing anyone?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Simplified said:


> Head count for Flank Steak on Saturday night:
> 
> JPH
> Da Klugs +2
> ...


:r

The guardian of your door perhaps?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> The guardian of your door perhaps?


Game time jack azz get over here!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

must resist temptaion


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Simplified said:


> Head count for Flank Steak on Saturday night:
> 
> JPH
> Da Klugs +2
> ...




Where's the nearest McDonald's?

:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Where's the nearest McDonald's?
> 
> :r


You can always eat at the Quaker Steak & Lube Buffet
Jusk ask Dave. He'll runs you over.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

ETA 11:15...:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simplified said:


> ETA 11:15...:tu


Color me jealous, Sam.....have a great time!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

We'll be leaving whenever Sancho arrives at my digs. I think he's on Booker Time.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn...I wish I would have seen this sooner! Have fun guys...I'll be up in August.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Dan's first words this morning were "I underestimated the legend."

I said "Now why'd you do that?!?"

:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks again to all! I had an awesome time and smoked some "spot-on" cigars, and yes Dave thats better than "on" 

Sam, I searched and searched, what is the recipe for your flank steak? It was great


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:ss Thanks Dave and Sam for the great hospitality.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

lets see some pics!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

How was golfing this afternoon?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> How was golfing this afternoon?


Very fun and relaxing! Dan smoked Jeremy and I.

Just watching Tiger disappear into oblivion at the Shack now...


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Sam, I searched and searched, what is the recipe for your flank steak? It was great


I'd like to see the recipe as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> I'd like to see the recipe as well.


Sam would post it, but then he'd hafta kill ya.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Sam would post it, but then he'd hafta kill ya.


:bn

Overheard in the loft last night:

"This bed smells like Icehog!"
"It smells like Icehog, or like Palantine?"
"Whats the difference?"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> :bn
> 
> Overheard in the loft last night:
> 
> ...


So did you roll around to pick up the scent, Mark?  :r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> So did you roll around to pick up the scent, Mark?  :r


:ru


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> :ru


Didn't think you would be so put off by the smell of hockey gloves and cup sweat, Mark!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Didn't think you would be so put off by the smell of hockey gloves and cup sweat, Mark!


That post reads something like the tasting notes to a Gurkha.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> That post reads something like the tasting notes to a Gurkha.


:r:tu:r


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> That post reads something like the tasting notes to a Gurkha.


aged or right off the truck?????:ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Coach said:


> aged or right off the truck?????:ss


Both :hn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Dave... a great time.... Sam the steak was awesome...

Just a real good relaxing time.

Quality.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man im just seeing this. The worst part is none of the Detroit crew didnt send me a pm. U will pay, u all will pay:gn:gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice to just hang out and smoke a few. Thanks for coming up guys.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

It was a great time. Thanks again Dave! :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Thanks to all. Look forward to seein most of ya again in August


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for everything Sam and Dave. I appreciate all the recent hospitality more than I can put into words. 

Had a great time! A weekend at the Shack is a weekend well spent. 

Dan, congrats on the recent accomplishment and good luck with the closing!

Mark, have a safe move and stay in touch my friend.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounded like a good time.
I missed you all, no doubt about it.
See you in August.


----------

